# Pics of my first planted T enclosure



## Lasiodora (Jan 30, 2005)

I've wanted to set one of these up for a long time. I finally got around to doing it. I still need to cut some plexi glass to make the door but other than that it is ready for my female A.versicolor. The tank is a ten gallon set on its side. I put a beautiful jewel orchid _Ludisia sp._, two lemon button ferns _Nephrolepis cordifolia _ 'duffii', one _Tillandsia_. I will post pics when I put her in soon. 

Pics are futher down the post and I've added and removed some plants.


Mike


----------



## becca81 (Jan 30, 2005)

Beautiful setup!

What are you using on the back walls?


----------



## Lasiodora (Jan 30, 2005)

Thank you. The background is coco husk fibers. It's sold as different sized pieces. It's just woven coconut husk fibers.
Mike


----------



## Lasiodora (Jan 31, 2005)

I added the vented plexiglass door. All I have to do now is wait for the silicone to dry and then I can add the versicolor. The vent was cut from a snap in gutter guard that is used to keep debris from getting into gutters. I couldn't find any vents at home depot, so I had to improvise.
Mike


----------



## jw73 (Jan 31, 2005)

Very nice enclosure.


----------



## Goliath (Feb 1, 2005)

Very nice job Mike!  Looks great, the female Avic will love it.
Mike


----------



## shogun804 (Feb 1, 2005)

that is one awsome tank set up :clap:  :worship:


----------



## The Juice (Feb 2, 2005)

Nice setup, I'm trying live plants in my P.Irminia enclosure. I'm not sure what kind of plant it is but It is still alive..... so far. I bought it at wal-mart for $3. I wanted a Fake Plant but couldn't find what I was looking for. here is a Pick of the plant


----------



## Lasiodora (Feb 2, 2005)

Thank You guys. I really liked how the tank turned out. I am going to set another one up for my P.metallica after it molts again. 

Gusto, 
The plant in your picture looks like pothos. If it is then it does well in low light settings. Should grow fine in the KK.
Mike


----------



## Lasiodora (Apr 26, 2005)

I snapped up some shots of the tank today. I had to remove the jewel orchid because it outgrew the tank. I added a bromeliad, a ficus (which I set up so it can grow vertically and cover the back wall), and a small pink fittonia. The versicolor built its web home on the tillandsia. The webbing is to the right of her in the picture. Excuse the crappiness of the pics. I shot them through the glass.
Mike


----------



## Crotalus (Apr 26, 2005)

Nice set up Mike
I guess you will use lighttubes for the plants?

/Lelle


----------



## manville (Apr 26, 2005)

very nice enclosure!


----------



## Lasiodora (Apr 26, 2005)

Crotalus said:
			
		

> Nice set up Mike
> I guess you will use lighttubes for the plants?
> 
> /Lelle


Thank you.

You can't see it in the picture but I have an ESU super uv coil lamp. It is a compact full spectrum flourescent bulb. I was using a 18" lumichrome flourescent tube but wanted to give the ESU bulb a try. If the plants don't do well with this bulb  I will switch over to the lumichrome again. I get to see my versicolor a lot more in this set up. She comes out more often for a drink or to wait for passing prey. It's pretty cool to watch.
Mike


----------



## Arach-attack (Apr 26, 2005)

Awesome setup! :clap:


----------



## Mattyb (Apr 26, 2005)

Awesome setups.  :clap: 



-Mattyb


----------



## Lasiodora (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks again.


----------

